# Old Milwakee Cordless?



## Mad Professor (May 15, 2022)

I was at an auction this weekend. And a box lot had brand new Troy Built tiller tines I wanted, got the box for $20, a deal on the tines.

It also had a bunch of old 18V Milwaukee cordless stuff, hammer drill, circular saws, chargers, sawzall......all appear in good shape, no batteries.....the new/current Milwaukee batteries don't match up. I think it takes what was called a V18 battery?

Can you still get batteries for these? and would it be worth it?


----------



## ValleyForge (May 15, 2022)

Where does the battery go?


----------



## Brufab (May 15, 2022)

Mad Professor said:


> I was at an auction this weekend. And a box lot had brand new Troy Built tiller tines I wanted, got the box for $20, a deal on the tines.
> 
> It also had a bunch of old 18V Milwaukee cordless stuff, hammer drill, circular saws, chargers, sawzall......all appear in good shape, no batteries.....the new/current Milwaukee batteries don't match up. I think it takes what was called a V18 battery?
> 
> Can you still get batteries for these? and would it be worth it?


Might be able to get an adapter. I got an adapter for ryobi to fit my dewalt batteries on ebay


----------



## Mad Professor (May 15, 2022)

Brufab said:


> Might be able to get an adapter. I got an adapter for ryobi to fit my dewalt batteries on ebay


Thanks. I think I've found some adapters on ebay. ~$15.

I have the newer M18 battery type Milwaukee tools and batteries. I've no way to test these older Milwaukee V18 tools without a battery. All appear in good condition.

If these tools work, I'll sell most and keep the hammer drill as I don't have one of those currently. 

I assume the tool quality is similar to the newer ones but the new ones shine with higher capacity batteries


----------



## Mad Professor (May 16, 2022)

ValleyForge said:


> Where does the battery go?
> 
> View attachment 988438



That's low amp/hour, try this 7.2% ABV


----------



## ValleyForge (May 16, 2022)

Mad Professor said:


> That's low amp/hour, try this 7.2% ABV
> 
> View attachment 988562


I modded mine already…lol


----------



## Mad Professor (May 16, 2022)

An adapter


----------



## Mad Professor (May 17, 2022)

Here is what was in the box


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (May 17, 2022)

My old 14.4 volt cordless drill still works. I had to buy a few off brand batteries and a charger.


----------

